# Home made upholstery shampoo



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Does anyone have a recipe for the dry suds upholstery shampoo? I had it, then gave it to my daughter! Now I need to do my chairs and can't find it online again! Please help? Thanks.


----------

